# Survival hacks



## RedSky (Sep 5, 2021)

Just to start a thread... small things that help you get by. This evening I found two ways to fix a broken washing machine lid lock sensor, with a homemade jumper or with a few pieces of chewing gum. It occurs to me there are a lot of handy uses for gum or stiff putty. One more thing worth keeping on hand.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

You fixed your washer with chewing gum? That's funny. Homemade jumper cables? Who are you? Macgyver?


----------



## RedSky (Sep 5, 2021)

Annie said:


> You fixed your washer with chewing gum? That's funny. Homemade jumper cables? Who are you? Macgyver?


I just chewed up 4 or 5 sticks, shoved the broken lid striker into the place where it's supposed to trigger the solenoid, squished the gum around it and put back this rim part. The gum is hardening and it works so well I may not need the replacement part I ordered... which might or might not ever arrive, with the supply chain situation.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

MacGyverisms will be necessary! I own a whole box of his "MultiTools"


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I thought about this issue of chewing gum. Unless I am wrong (which happens more than you would guess) chewing gum is not a "metal," and then ergo, probably not a secure form when dabbling with a broken washing machine lid lock and sensor.

Granted, I did some quick and dirty "home experiments" myself in trying to jump-start engines driven to be shredded on impact. No, I did not plan the "impact" it's just that sometimes the 'excitement' can get the better of you...


----------



## Wildecard (Oct 17, 2021)

Good evening Redsky, and others,

I've been looking/waiting for a reason to try homemade sugru. (100% silicone sealant and cornstarch).
I have used the super glue/baking hack with good success on a headlamp.
Another potentially useful repair material is called "Forj", it is a thermo plastic repair material. I haven't had an opportunity to use/test it, yet.


----------



## RedSky (Sep 5, 2021)

Wildecard said:


> Good evening Redsky, and others,
> 
> I've been looking/waiting for a reason to try homemade sugru. (100% silicone sealant and cornstarch).
> I have used the super glue/baking hack with good success on a headlamp.
> Another potentially useful repair material is called "Forj", it is a thermo plastic repair material. I haven't had an opportunity to use/test it, yet.


One month later, I got the replacement part but the chewing gum is still holding fine and the "lid" indictor is still off so I'm good.


----------

